# Just For Alex.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Alex has always been asking me for a display back quartz watch so i thought I would produce one for him.

How cool is this Alex ?


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> Alex has always been asking me for a display back quartz watch so i thought I would produce one for him.
> 
> How cool is this Alex ?


Do we get to see the front too Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is no dial on it yet, I think Alex will want to wear it face down to show off the movement.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> There is no dial on it yet, I think Alex will want to wear it face down to show off the movement.












An interesting concept. Maybe you should leave off the dial and just fix the hands for the full look!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

That is so cool Roy, When can the rest of us order one?

You can see the battery size so some hamfisted jewellery shop assistant doesn't damage the case before he tells you he doesn't have a battey for it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats great!!

Another first?

He will love it..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh yes









Just what I wanted.Roy,you could just stick some hands on it,no need for a dial.Make it,a sort of Spaceview,but loads better









I await the Postie


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How about your initials engraved on the battery for that personel touch ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oooo,how you know me so well 

If you insist









Can you give the case a good polishing too?I hate dull cases


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Of course Alex, I was going to mirror polish it. What's the point having a stunning watch like this and not been able to reflect the sun in peoples eyes, absolutely no point at all.









PS. I used the Batman smilie because I cannot remember ever using it before.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy said:


> There is no dial on it yet, I think Alex will want to wear it face down to show off the movement.


Bloody hell.NOw that gives me an idea.Roy.Can you fit the movement upside down?Not on this one,do me another.

A watch you have to take off to look at the time.Now this could catch on.

I could glance at my quartz all day.I am not kidding.Roy.I commision the first arse upards quartz watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like it Alex, what a cool idea. I know your not kidding a highly polished upside down quartz watch. Wow.









We should patent it so Omoga dont try stealing the idea.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

While on the3 subject of superior quasrtz movements.I have an old Omega Seamaster.I want the mech ripping out and a good quality quartz dropping in,as it bores the tits off me.I will call you tomorrow.See what can be done 



Roy said:


> I like it Alex, what a cool idea. I know your not kidding a highly polished upside down quartz watch. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh yes.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I look forward to it. I think there is a Miyota movement that should fit nicely with a plastic spacer.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I deleted my last post,due to the fact,I am an idiot







and pressed the wrong button.Let this be a lesson to all would be trouble makers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

As if by magic I brought it back.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes,you did.With all my spelling mistakes too.But as I always said.Quantity over quality all the time.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Indeeed


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Indeedy doo









Well,from what I can see.The forum has gone down hill,since I left and came back and left again.Too much talk about watches and straps


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't like the engraving and the dials is pooh.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Pooh now there's an idea.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Pooh now there's an idea.


Any chance of having my pooh luminous?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Tut, that now means another trip to the patent office.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Tut, that now means another trip to the patent office.


Be quick or Omogo might get there first.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Am I missing something here? Like the picture?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, the picture has disappeared.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No, dont add the picture back in... I like this thread just how it is. Its one of the more amusing threads weve had in ages. lol.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

It's amusing alright....but bloomin' frustrating









Anyway......I don't care....gonna go an sulk













Stan said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Pooh now there's an idea.
> ...


WHAT???? You mean yours doesn't glow in the dark? Where do you think that sunshine comes from?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Where's me watch gone.Roy are you keeping it hidden until we unveil the finished watch,in all its backwards battery drived shiney glory


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its to protect from those prying eyes, those people who copy other peoples designs


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Surely if Roy patents it we can get another look carn't we please Roy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Its to protect from those prying eyes, those people who copy other peoples designs


you mean those people who commision other people to copy other people's designs jase 

Roy, Stan, Alex you are all nutty as fruit cake!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Pooh now there's an idea.
> ...


We could try a barium enema. It would only glow on X-ray but you can't have everything







.

Sphinctime







. "Hello, I would like to register a trademark....."


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Roy, Stan, Alex you are all nutty as fruit cake!


Don`t leave yourself and Jase, out, it`s a Mod thing


----------

